# Kimi



## Ramisadeh

"Kim kim?" You say? Don't worry I'm not talking about the overrated kardashian reality show girl.

As always my question will start by stating that I was listening yet to anotger song.

This time the song goes

"Kimi sever kimi sevmez el fikrine aklın ermez
Kimi güler kimi gülmez dost bildiğin fayda etmez"

I read an english translation of this song, and it translates it to:

Who loves? Who doesn't? You cannot get inside people's head
Who laughs? Who doesn't? Who you think as your friend, might not help you

So why was kimi translated into the subject form instead of the object one? Doesn't the i at the end of the word serve as an object marker?  If this translation was in fact wrong what is the right one? so I can get a perspective.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Hello,

I'd interpret as


"Kimi sever kimi sevmez el fikrine aklın ermez
Kimi güler kimi gülmez dost bildiğin fayda etmez"

Some love some do not, I can not comprehend the stranger idea
some laugh, some do not, the ones you think that are enemies are futile


----------



## Ramisadeh

I thought Dost means friend not enemy


----------



## Rallino

Kimi = bazı insanlar



Ramisadeh said:


> I thought Dost means friend not enemy


Indeed it does.


----------



## Ramisadeh

Thanks

There is a proverb in Arabic that says: The best of speech is that of few words and great meaning.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Yes, sorry

hoping not much verbose

dost = Friend ( intimate )


----------



## Ramisadeh

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Yes, sorry
> 
> hoping not much verbose
> 
> dost = Friend ( intimate )


 LOL!, I wasn't hinting at you, I was only amazed how Rallino managed to answer my question in such a brief manner.


----------



## elroy

Rallino said:


> Kimi = bazı insanlar


 What is the origin of this -i?  Is it the same as the -ı of bazı?


----------



## Rallino

elroy said:


> What is the origin of this -i?  Is it the same as the -ı of bazı?


No, bazı is just the Turkified pronunciation of the Arabic بعض

I believe _kimi_ has the 3rd person possessive suffix. In the sense that, "that group of people contains who knows _*whom*_, who's capable of ..."

We see this suffix in "biri" as well. _Biri geldi_. (Someone has arrived). Again, might be a reference to_ "A random one of the people out there_"_._


----------

